# Tablet fucking up



## Commiecomrade (Nov 6, 2011)

Whenever I'm arting in Photoshop and I paint a line with my Wacom Bamboo Touch, it will keep simulating the pen being down even after I release it. I'll paint a line and lift the pen to go back, and the line will just loop back in the program.

Is this a problem with my pen or is it a common thing?


----------



## Zenia (Nov 6, 2011)

It sounds like your pressure is set too softly. Open up the Wacom settings program and you should be able to set it from 'soft' to 'firm' and a range between the two. Firmer is better!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 6, 2011)

Have you updated your drivers?


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Nov 6, 2011)

Zenia took my idea :3


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 7, 2011)

see what your pen smoothing is set to. One time my smoothing was fucked up adn was way high so when I was drawing, the little brush cursor was lagging behind quite a bit
turned out the smoothing was at like 15 in SAI


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 7, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Whenever I'm arting in Photoshop and I paint a line with my Wacom Bamboo Touch, it will keep simulating the pen being down even after I release it. I'll paint a line and lift the pen to go back, and the line will just loop back in the program.
> 
> Is this a problem with my pen or is it a common thing?



Can you give me a bit more info. 
Which version of PS?
What's the model/make of Bamboo touch (there's a lot of versions now it's not even funny)

What are the specs of your computer?
Video Card
OS
Ram
CPU


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Nov 9, 2011)

How odd, I've recently been having this issue as well, with my old Wacom Bamboo from years ago. I can't recall having it before Windows 7 came along, perhaps there's a connection.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 9, 2011)

FF_CCSa1F said:


> How odd, I've recently been having this issue as well, with my old Wacom Bamboo from years ago. I can't recall having it before Windows 7 came along, perhaps there's a connection.


i have had my tablet with windows xp and windows 7
works 100% fine


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Nov 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i have had my tablet with windows xp and windows 7
> works 100% fine


Then perhaps the issue is related to some subtle difference that exists between our systems.

On an amusing but related side note, Microsoft Visual Studio 2010, a tool for developing computer programs, breaks horribly with tablet input. Why they'd consider tablet input at all is a good question, but how they've managed to make it behave differently from normal mouse input is another thing all together.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 9, 2011)

That's because the Tablet PC service that comes with Vista and Windows comes into conflicts with Wacom.
That's why I asked for more details with the OP. A lot of people not very familiar with the issue would know about the quirks. They'll just tell you it's "100%" fine. 

http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=169338

The other problem is that PS has been known to have odd conflicts depending on your video card as well. Other people have found there's issues with AMD processors with PS.

I also know intuos3 users having issues with Photoshop often loosing pressure sensitivity. I've also been through enough drivers to know there is undesirable behavior that comes forth with certain programs.

Here's another quirk for you. Tablet PC service usually needs to be disabled to get the full properties of a wacom tablet running. However, if you have netflix, Silverlight used the Tablet PC service. Disabling it caused netflix to crash your browser. It doesn't seem the be the case recently, but it was a problem for the longest time.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 9, 2011)

FF_CCSa1F said:


> Then perhaps the issue is related to some subtle difference that exists between our systems.
> 
> On an amusing but related side note, Microsoft Visual Studio 2010, a tool for developing computer programs, breaks horribly with tablet input. Why they'd consider tablet input at all is a good question, but how they've managed to make it behave differently from normal mouse input is another thing all together.



In your case it may actually have to do with region. Wacom Europe drivers apparently come in many flavors.
However, I have noticed that Europe has a very active Wacom forum and Wacom reps do actually answer.
http://forum.wacom.eu/viewforum.php?f=4&sid=2075390c7cd3d129e8077ffe2fbc6536 This is a forum specific to Bamboo Tablets. You may be able to find some help there as well.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 10, 2011)

Zenia said:


> It sounds like your pressure is set too softly. Open up the Wacom settings program and you should be able to set it from 'soft' to 'firm' and a range between the two. Firmer is better!



Not necessarily.... Wacom's pressure curve is...bleh http://www.polycount.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77043
I had meant to reply to this sooner, but I used to manually set the curve levels on my intuos, it worked so much better.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 12, 2011)

Redownloaded drivers. The tablet still sticks. The interesting thing is, it's not just in PS. When I scroll this very page, it still sticks.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 12, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Redownloaded drivers. The tablet still sticks. The interesting thing is, it's not just in PS. When I scroll this very page, it still sticks.



Is this with the PC tablet service disabled, and only running on Wacom drivers? That's why I asked your OS specs.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 12, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Is this with the PC tablet service disabled, and only running on Wacom drivers? That's why I asked your OS specs.



I'm running Win7 64bit.

I disabled the PC tablet service, and now it's CONSTANTLY drawing, even when I hover above the tablet.

EDIT: Okay, it's back to "normal." I have 3 seconds of time between the time I lift the pen off the tablet and the drawing stops.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 12, 2011)

You have this directly plugged into the computer and not a hub port or other kind port like one on a monitor correct?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 13, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> You have this directly plugged into the computer and not a hub port or other kind port like one on a monitor correct?



Yep. It's in one of the main USB ports on the back.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 13, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-m...OWC3S/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_2?ie=UTF8&index=2 try those settings. I generally don't recommend setting things to firm  because of the pressure curve (from my intuos experience) but this case it may be the cause if you haven't tried already.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 13, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-m...OWC3S/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_2?ie=UTF8&index=2 try those settings. I generally don't recommend setting things to firm  because of the pressure curve (from my intuos experience) but this case it may be the cause if you haven't tried already.



Thanks for the help, but after reinstalling drivers again and trying those settings, it still sticks.

The eraser is perfectly fine, though. Do you think there's a problem with my pen? I'll look up how much it costs to replace one.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 13, 2011)

This may be a double post, but I FIXED IT!

I looked up pen prices, then came to a youtube video about changing the tip of the pen (oddly called the nib). When I heard it was a long piece of plastic touching a sensor in the pen, I made a connection to the problem I was having with it touching this sensor because it was somewhat stuck. All I had to do was remove the nib with pliers, bang it a few times to dislodge anything that could be stuck, and gently placed the nib back in. Works like a charm now.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 13, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> This may be a double post, but I FIXED IT!
> 
> I looked up pen prices, then came to a youtube video about changing the tip of the pen (oddly called the nib). When I heard it was a long piece of plastic touching a sensor in the pen, I made a connection to the problem I was having with it touching this sensor because it was somewhat stuck. All I had to do was remove the nib with pliers, bang it a few times to dislodge anything that could be stuck, and gently placed the nib back in. Works like a charm now.


And now that I'm tardy to the party, I'd like to add that you should have several replacement nibs that came with the pen, since they grind down over time with basic wear (I really hated the bamboo series for this), and the angles they grind down to can sometimes affect how the pressure sensitivity is being activated. This whole thing irked me enough to use my bamboo only with a pane of glass (from a picture frame) over the writing surface. The pen is still close enough to respond, and it takes down the level of wear a huge amount. I guess I'm just so fond of my old Graphire4 that I wanted my Bamboo to act the same way, haha. You could probably do the same with a thin sheet of hard plastic too, but I just used what I had on hand at the time.

The only problem here is that if you've got one of those with the buttons on the tablet itself, the glass over top of it obviously interferes with them :/


----------

